# Classic Gheenoe with a full deck--bow to stern



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Here is my Classic with a full sealed deck.  I am not finished.  I glassed the deck today.  I will trim it and install hatches over the next few weeks.  I have a  call into Tom C for my electric jackplate.  The master plan is a sealed Gheenoe that just can't take on water and more real-estate to chase those big Snook ot Jacks.  I darn say it will be unsinkable (minus a crash). Stay tuned for the finishing touches. I promise to not disappoint you. JoeWelbourn


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Very interesting. Can not wait to see the finished product. 

Hey you should start a new thread with the title "Who has the most boats in their yard?" Post a picture of yours and see who replies.


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Currently I have 6 down from 7.  The funny thing is when my wife comments about the boats I tell her ".. no problem Honey, I will sell them and take up a new hobby---nude bars and gambling. She smiles and tell me to go fish or work on my boats.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

> Very interesting. Can not wait to see the finished product.
> 
> Hey you should start a new thread with the title "Who has the most boats in their yard?" Post a picture of yours and see who replies.


My wife askes me "how many boats do I need".  I tell her "just one more".  

Hey Joe.  "Deck Boats" are not an original idea. ;D  Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## JimW (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow ! Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

very cool, I am still trying to find an OLD highsider for my 2007 garage mod entry! 





L.R.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

I think with a grab bar and a tiller extension, you would be ready for the big surf!


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

Put an air boat engine on it the the one in the gallery on that other site


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

I actually bought an a Kawasaki water-cooler ultralight engine to do that but I worry it would be too loud and unstable in rough water. I want to stick with my 15 HP Merc 2S and an electric jackplate form Tom C. I can't wait to finish it. Then head for some 4-5 foot waves!  . The first Grouper Gheenoe :-? :-?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

What is going to hold you to the deck when you are jumping waves? and can we please have someone taking video when you try?!!!


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

I am rigging a grab rail or tiny fiberglass console. I am looking a few different designs: 2 from Carolina Skiff and an aluminum rail like a ECC. The critical constraints are weight, can I mount all my switches (bilge, baitwell, lights, elect jackplate, etc), and minimal size yet strong. I will have rod stoage underneath, the factory center baitwell and a dry box. I will use a Birdsall trolling motor mount on the rear. 

I am open for ideas if anyone wanted to contribute.

Joe


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

mayby seating like that on the ranger banshee extreem models elevated aluminum seat framing 

so is this going to be a one man skiff?


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

No, not 1 man. I am setting it up for 2 men. I will use a Plano Guide Series 7592 for a seat and a 36 quart Igloo Marine cooler for a second seat/poling platform in the mid-rear section. both the cooler and tackle box have anchor loops so I can anchor or remove them when not in use. 

Today I got the idea to use a metal, surface mount rod holder in the center above the old rear bench seat and my 5 foot fiberglass stake-out pole as my grab rail (dual purpose). Grab rail under power, anchor while fishing. 

I want to keep this rig skinny and simple. Like a surfboard for fishing.

Joe


----------



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

Joe,
I can't wait to see the finished project. This has "cool" written all over it


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2006)

man!!!! I loved these decks!!!! it"s perfect for offshore gag groupers in gulf of mexico!!!!

can't wait to see the finished product!!!!!! keep it posed!!!!!


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

I am going out in the early AM to get my Red and Snook fix for the week, then I will work on finishing the "Decked Out" Classic


----------



## draggingcanoe (Dec 11, 2006)

Joe. Check out this link. The same concept does work with a Gheenoe-I used it after it rolled during a tow and a 'rogue' wave over the bow (in a no wake zone). Whitewater experience does pay off. This procedure may come in handy with that High Deck.


http://dsc.discovery.com/beyond/index.html?playerId=203711706&categoryId=318358451&lineupId=325389581 

Click on Survival Zone and the piece on flipping a raft. I would suggest a good cleat admidship on the gunwale along with a flip line attached.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Joe,

Where are some recent pictures of the project? Is it finished?


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> I am rigging a grab rail or tiny fiberglass console.  I am looking a few different designs: 2 from Carolina Skiff and an aluminum rail like a ECC.
> Joe


Make sure if you mount a grab bar you put a backing plate or support under it...........unlike an ECC


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Joe, I have to warn you that I built a full deck skiff once. It was great for a while but I couldn't keep the damn birds off the deck! ;D







                      

Seriously, cool mod! hope you are able to finish it soon.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Thats a cool pic.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2007)

> Thats a cool pic.


Yeah, since it looks like drivers ed. Look, he parked it between the cones.


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

I wonder if you need a 20 foot TillerPillar for that decked skiff?


----------



## HB16 (Dec 29, 2006)

:It's going to be tippy with all the weight that high


----------



## TailStalker (Dec 13, 2006)

> > I am rigging a grab rail or tiny fiberglass console.  I am looking a few different designs: 2 from Carolina Skiff and an aluminum rail like a ECC.
> > Joe
> 
> 
> Make sure if you mount a grab bar you put a backing plate or support under it...........unlike an ECC




We do use a backing plate. When we had the old set-up of two shops and our employees would cut corners. I'm happy to report they no longer work for us after we moved into one facility AND myself and Marc are back to being on the shop floor along with guys that want to be with us. Have we had a few issues? Yes, every builder does. I mean EVERY builder!

So to say "unlike" as a whole is pretty crappy...but, to each his own I guess? :

Kevin
East Cape


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

If I had known I guess I should have said "Unlike an ECC.... BEFORE they moved shops and fired people and now its cool." My bad.


----------



## TailStalker (Dec 13, 2006)

> If I had known I guess I should have said "Unlike an ECC.... BEFORE they moved shops and fired people and now its cool." My bad.


Actually it would've been better to say nothing at all since every builder have/or has had an issue every now and then. We on the other hand had some guys that would take a short-cut or simply forget something. But whenever a problem did occur we were sure "when given the chance" corrected it. Outta 100 something Gladesmen's I only know of 4 that had an issue from a backing plate. The rest are still out there being used with no problems... 

Why so harsh dude? Ahh, I have a good guess....
Kevin

Take Care!


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

FOOP...........a re-appearing POOF. :-*


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

Joe when ya gona have this one done?????


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

It's done. But now I am make new changes. I had it over at the 2007 rally. I was the only guy to go to the Skyway in 2-4 foot chop. It was rough, but the deck made it possible. I have been swamped with orders for TillerPillars and CastingPillars----thanks guys, life is good!

Joe


----------

